# DAIWA Infinity-Q XP 3000



## TEAM-F.P.Lübeck

*DAIWA INFINITY-Q XP 3000 ist jetzt eingetroffen!!!*

*Die High Tech Daiwa Rollen zum 50- Jährigen Jubiläum*!

*DAIWA feiert im Jahr 2008 ihr 50-jähriges Jubiläum-aus diesem Grund präsentiert Daiwa etwas ganz besonderes:  Die INFINITY-Q XP erscheint nur  in limitierter Auflage und in Deutschland sind nur 500 Stck. erhältlich. *

*DIE GETRIEBEEINHEIT DER INFINITY-Q XP BESTEHT AUS DEM NEUEN HYPER DIGIGEAR GETRIEBE-DAS EIGENTLICH NUR IN DER SALTIGA SERIE VERWENDUNG FAND.
*
*Ausstattung* :

"REAL FOUR" concept
5 Kugellager, 4 "CRBB" Lager
INFINITE Rücklaufsperre
Twist Buster 2
Cross Wrap Schnurverlegung
"Washable" Konstruktion
Twist Buster Schnurlaufröllchen Titanium beschichtet
Geschmiedete Superweitwurf Aluminiumspule mit TiN besachichteter Abwurfkante
Stainless Steel Digigear Getriebe
Silent Achshub
Airbail Bügel Titanium beschichtet
Longlife Bügelfeder
Gyro Spin

Natürlich "MADE IN JAPAN"

*Biberpreis:*
*399.-€*


----------

